# mouse problem in vmware



## saik0 (Dec 8, 2010)

host: win7 x64
guest: FreeBSD 8.1
Running latest vmware workstation (7.1.3).

There seems to be a problem with the mouse inside the client OS.
When I am connected to the host via RDP the mouse cursor inside the guest machine (freeBSD) is painfully laggy. The mouse cursor is fine when accesing the host machine directly although there's difference in speed when inside guest and outside (probably vmware-tools not doing its job?).
Ubuntu (as guest OS) has no difference in cursor speed when inside or outside gues (directly on host machine OR via RDP)
I tried both vmware-tools and open-vm-tools.

Any clue?

Also, I tried to connect remotely but straight to the FreeBSD guest via VNC (build in vmware feature) - the mouse the cursor moves only diagonally to the bottom.


----------



## saik0 (Dec 8, 2010)

Can't edit post... meh

Forgot to mention:

XFCE4 is the WM running on FreeBSD.
Also the said ubuntu guest OS has vmware-tools installed.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 8, 2010)

Please show the xorg.conf from your VM.  My guess is that it has an AllowEmptyInput setting, which will cause a draggy mouse pointer.


----------



## saik0 (Dec 8, 2010)

Indeed AllowEmptyInput was enabled per default.
In fact there was no xorg.conf loaded.
I used the xorg.conf.vmware file i found and disabled the AllowEmptyInput option.
Now something strange is happening. Mouse click or keyboard don't get recognized until the mouse pointer isn't moved a bit :\

Here is the current xorg.conf:


```
Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier     "X.org Configured"
	Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
	InputDevice	"VMware Keyboard"	"CoreKeyboard"
	InputDevice "VMware Mouse"	"CorePointer"
	Option "AllowEmptyInput" "false"
EndSection

Section "Files"
	RgbPath      "/usr/local/share/X11/rgb"
	ModulePath   "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/share/ghostscript/fonts/"
EndSection

Section "Module"
	Load  "GLcore"
	Load  "dbe"
	Load  "dri"
	Load  "extmod"
	Load  "glx"
	Load  "record"
	Load  "xtrap"
	Load  "freetype"
	Load  "type1"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "VMware Keyboard"
	Driver      "kbd"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "VMware Mouse"
	Driver      "mouse"
	Option	    "Protocol" "SysMouse"
	Option	    "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
	Option	    "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
EndSection


Section "Device"
    Identifier  "VMware SVGA"
    Driver      "vmware"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier "Screen0"
    Device      "VMware SVGA"
    Monitor     "vmware"
    # Don't specify DefaultColorDepth unless you know what you're
    # doing. It will override the driver's preferences which can
    # cause the X server not to run if the host doesn't support the
    # depth.
    Subsection "Display"
        # VGA mode: better left untouched
        Depth       4
        Modes       "640x480"
        ViewPort    0 0
    EndSubsection
    Subsection "Display"
        Depth       8
        Modes       "1280x1024"
        ViewPort    0 0
    EndSubsection
    Subsection "Display"
        Depth       15
        Modes       "1280x1024"
        ViewPort    0 0
    EndSubsection
    Subsection "Display"
        Depth       16
        Modes       "1280x1024"
        ViewPort    0 0
    EndSubsection
    Subsection "Display"
        Depth       24
        Modes       "1280x1024"
        ViewPort    0 0
    EndSubsection
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier      "vmware"
    VendorName      "VMware, Inc"
    HorizSync       1-10000
    VertRefresh     1-10000
EndSection
```


----------



## saik0 (Dec 11, 2010)

Came to the conclusion to of the problem:

Xorg can't load vmmouse driver: says 
	
	



```
Module ABI major version (4) doesn't match the server's version (7)
```
I copied the vmmouse_drv.so from vmware-tools-distrib/lib/configurator/XOrg/7.5 to /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/input.
Version of xorg server is 1.7.5 on FreeBSD 8.1.

If it's not the version for the 7.5 then what is it?


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 11, 2010)

saik0 said:
			
		

> Indeed AllowEmptyInput was enabled per default.



That's how it should be.



> In fact there was no xorg.conf loaded.
> I used the xorg.conf.vmware file i found and disabled the AllowEmptyInput option.
> Now something strange is happening. Mouse click or keyboard don't get recognized until the mouse pointer isn't moved a bit :



That's right.  Do not disable AllowEmptyInput.  In fact, do not enter AEI settings at all.

Further notes: the InputDevice sections are probably unnecessary and can be removed.  Letting xorg autodetect the monitor is preferable to giving it false HorizSync and VertRefresh values.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 11, 2010)

saik0 said:
			
		

> Came to the conclusion to of the problem:
> 
> Xorg can't load vmmouse driver: says "Module ABI major version (4) doesn't match the server's version (7)".
> I copied the vmmouse_drv.so from vmware-tools-distrib/lib/configurator/XOrg/7.5 to /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/input.
> ...



Is that binary even built for FreeBSD?  I'd look at the vmware-tools ports in /usr/ports/emulators.


----------



## saik0 (Dec 11, 2010)

the latest in the ports is vmware-tools6!


----------



## saik0 (Dec 11, 2010)

and i'm using vmware workstation 7.1


----------



## saik0 (Dec 11, 2010)

SOLVED!

didn't think vmmouse driver was actually from Xorg! 
Just installed from ports x11-drivers/xf86-input-vmmouse.

Works just fine now


----------

